# how many bids w/o winning until you stop bidding for a GC



## Fouthgeneration (Jan 7, 2014)

I rather work 1500 hours a year at 60.00$ an hour net than 2200 hours at 40.00$/hr..... Are you a craftsman who has bought a low paying job or a businessman in the Plumbing trade? The "Rich dad vs the poor dad," model of earning power...

Every bid I do gives me more knowledge about my competition, no feedback, NO BIDS, not play with selfish A...holes that think you don't deserve true market prices, and a fair price for your work product/risks.

Mr C. as GC transfer more % of the jobs risk and responsibility to their subs, they are training the people that will underbid their lazy bottoms down the road, when they realise, doing GC level work why not get bonded and add 15 % to the gross and double the profit margin...


----------

